# Fiorentina su Verratti?



## Tifo'o (13 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset la Fiorentina non vuole fermarsi dopo aver aquistato Mario Gomez. Dopo la cessione di Jovetic, i viola vogliono usare i soldi in entrata per prendere Marco Verratti dal PSG. il club di Parigi chiederebbe 20 milioni.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Si certo 20 milioni....
Vabbe' sportmediaset ragazzi....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Se lo prendono sono loro l'anti Juve.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2013)

non ci posso credere dai


----------



## Dexter (13 Luglio 2013)

20 milioni  il Real ne ha appena spesi 38 per ILLARAMENDI,Verratti ne vale almeno altrettanti. E a Parigi lo sanno bene. Poi a Firenze a fare l'europa dei poveracci non ci andrà mai..


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

La notizia è dello Speciale Calciomercato di ieri sera, la voce è stata lanciata dal bombarolo Raimondi (quello di Thiago Silva al Milan in prestito oneroso di 10 mln) e ripresa subito da Bargiggia, mentre Laudisa ha semplicemente detto che il PSG sta trovando difficoltà a rinnovare e avrebbe detto all'agente di Verratti di portargli una squadra che spenda 20 mln per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se lo prendono sono loro l'anti Juve.


Direi proprio di sì ma credo sia una bufala.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me a prescindere dal fatto che lo prendano o meno, guardando in casa nostra ci sara' da ridere l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2013)

È impossibile,fortunatamente.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Per me ci sono gia' superiori.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me ci sono gia' superiori.



Col doppio impegno finiranno dietro, mi gioco quel che vuoi. Su Verratti che dire: è una balla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Col doppio impegno finiranno dietro, mi gioco quel che vuoi. Su Verratti che dire: è una balla.



In EL giocheranno gli scarti, son sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In EL giocheranno gli scarti, son sicuro.



Non credo, la Viola ci tiene all'E.L.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, la Viola ci tiene all'E.L.



Secondo me ci tengono più a conquistare il terzo posto; ancor brucia il non essere andati in CL quest'anno.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Partiamo dal presupposto che ogni campionato ha una storia a sé, ma già l'anno scorso così che gli siamo arrivati sopra, noi non ci siamo rinforzati per nulla, mentre loro hanno preso Gomez,ilicic,joaquin e hanno anche rossi....il Napoli sicuramente comprerà, la Juventus è già campione d'italia. 

E manco è sicuro che arriviamo in europa League, io punterei tutto sulla coppa italia per quest'anno.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che ogni campionato ha una storia a sé, ma già l'anno scorso così che gli siamo arrivati sopra, noi non ci siamo rinforzati per nulla, mentre loro hanno preso Gomez,ilicic,joaquin e hanno anche rossi....il Napoli sicuramente comprerà, la Juventus è già campione d'italia.
> 
> E manco è sicuro che arriviamo in europa League, io punterei tutto sulla coppa italia per quest'anno.



Non facciamo Tafazzismi. La nostra proiezione di punti, ad oggi, è superiore ai 72 SULLA CARTA (poi come dici tu ogni campionato fa storia a sè). Perchè Balotelli l'abbiamo avuto solo per cinque mesi, e perchè difficilmente riproporremo una partenza in stile 2012. Certo, loro si sono rafforzati molto, ma avranno anche l'EL che quest'anno non avevano, quindi per me ce la giocheremo. E il Napoli non è che ha i soldi perchè De Laurentiis li sta mettendo a fondo perduto, ma perchè ha ceduto colui il quale ha retto la baracca (insieme ad Hamsik) per due anni o tre, quindi si è molto indebolito sia sulla carta che de facto. Anche se arriverà Damiao. Poi stiamo a vedere quel che succede. A me dispiace perchè, con due tre acquisti ci saremmo assicurati la seconda piazza e, con un pò di fortuna, la lotta-Scudetto. Invece, a quanto pare, dovremo faticare e lottare come leoni per il podio.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Si, come no.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Luglio 2013)

Ci credo poco.
Se dovessero prenderlo, se sistemano la difesa possono anche puntare allo scudetto.
Simpatia o meno (alcuni tifosi viola mi sono simpatici come la peste), non si può non fare i complimenti alla Fiorentina per il mercato che sta facendo dall'anno scorso. Col senno di poi, visto il rendimento, Borja Valero (giocatore per cui stravedo) è stato il miglior colpo del campionato, assieme a Montolivo a zero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2013)

ha rotto sta Fiorentina...tanto non lo prendono


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà, *Verratti avrebbe sì ai dirigenti viola che gli hanno illustrato il progetto*. Ora la palla passa allo stesso giocatore e al Psg. Verratti oggi ha dichiarato che prima o poi tornerà in Italia. Nei prossimi giorni chiederà un ritocco dell'ingaggio ai dirigenti del Psg. Ed al primo intoppo, la situazione con il club francese potrebbe cambiare. Per ora la Fiorentina lavora a fari spenti. Di sicuro c'è che, nell'anno del mondiale, il centrocampista abruzzese sarebbe propenso a tornare in Italia.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

dai questo lo paga direttamente brenzi.....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

dai non ci credo che prendono verratti...che cristo...sarebbe vergognoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

Con Verratti si giocano lo scudetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con Verratti si giocano lo scudetto.



Perchè comunque avranno il centrocampo più forte della serie A.


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà, *Verratti avrebbe sì ai dirigenti viola che gli hanno illustrato il progetto*. Ora la palla passa allo stesso giocatore e al Psg. Verratti oggi ha dichiarato che prima o poi tornerà in Italia. Nei prossimi giorni chiederà un ritocco dell'ingaggio ai dirigenti del Psg. Ed al primo intoppo, la situazione con il club francese potrebbe cambiare. Per ora la Fiorentina lavora a fari spenti. Di sicuro c'è che, nell'anno del mondiale, il centrocampista abruzzese sarebbe propenso a tornare in Italia.



ma prendiamolo noi  comunque investono in un reparto che è già forte abbastanza...la difesa è pietosa.


----------

